# Shameless plug



## Final Strut (Jul 6, 2015)

Just wanted to throw out a shameless plug for the Summer 2015 pen swap. Check out the sticky on the pen turning page. There is still 6 days to sign up.

http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/summer-2015-pen-swap.22239/

Reactions: Like 3


----------

